# Fromm



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to change the dog food that I am feeding my service/assistance dog, Cooper. So, while in the process of deciding what to go with, I started considering my fluff, Bella.

Bella eats Blue Buffalo Grain Free. She seems to do great on it. Her poops are regular (3 x per day) and not too hard, not too soft and no odor. Sorry to be graphic. She is a good weight for her body (4 3/4 lb) and has lots of energy and no health issues (knock on wood). If I recall correctly BB Grain Free is 24 % protein. The Fromm grain free varieties are closer to 30%. Perhaps I don't need to switch Bella but since I have been doing so much research for Cooper, I could not help but entertain the thought. Fromm does have a higher rating on dogfoodadvisor.com than BB.

Thoughts?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Fromm is one of the few kibbles I trust. The company also has excellent customer service and has been involved with dogs for generations. I think it's an excellent choice.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I feed the Fromm Whitefish and it is 23% protein...it doesn't smell bad either.. the grain free tends to be higher in protein..


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am in the process of switching Gucci from BB to Fromm. She has not pooped in about 36 hours, so it's starting to worry me, and I'm hoping it's not from the food (or at least just the change) because I have heard so many better things about Fromm.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

One thing i do not like about BB GF is the smallest bag is 11 lbs. Bella can eat off that for months so I only keep have of each bag and donate the rest to the shelter. I worry keeping it so long without using isn't good. Fromm has 4 lb bags.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry meant to type "half" not "have." lol


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

If Bella is doing so well on the BB Grain free, then why do you want to switch her. And yes, most GF foods are higher in protein. We switched from the BB GF back to Longevity and both of our dogs are doing very well without any problems.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> If Bella is doing so well on the BB Grain free, then why do you want to switch her. And yes, most GF foods are higher in protein. We switched from the BB GF back to Longevity and both of our dogs are doing very well without any problems.



She has been doing well on the BB GF but Fromm is rated higher and I've read so many things about how the coat on dogs has improved with Fromm. Also they have their own plant in Wisconson I believe. I need to do more research which is why I asked. I just want whatever is best for her.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think 24% sounds low for BB grain free, I thought it was higher than that. That being said, I switched to Fromm, originally grain free, then to grain inclusive. Steve does great on both, but he gobbles up the grain inclusive (he loves pork and applesauce) and his poops are harder, which in my mind is good since he has anal gland issues. But I still have to take him to have his glands expressed so it might not matter. Sorry, also graphic! I thought I was done talking about poop when my kids got out of diapers!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think Fromm is a great choice! Obi eats both grain-inclusive and grain-free varieties-- I just rotate each bag and sometimes even mix the different flavors. The grain-free choices he eats are the Salmon tunalini and Game Bird Recipe which are lower protein than the other GF flavors. When he eats the Grain-free, I usually add extra veggies as a topper. Is there a specific reason you wanted Bella to do Grain-Free? If she hasn't had any issues, I would recommend trying out a grain-inclusive variety as well


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I think 24% sounds low for BB grain free, I thought it was higher than that. That being said, I switched to Fromm, originally grain free, then to grain inclusive. Steve does great on both, but he gobbles up the grain inclusive (he loves pork and applesauce) and his poops are harder, which in my mind is good since he has anal gland issues. But I still have to take him to have his glands expressed so it might not matter. Sorry, also graphic! I thought I was done talking about poop when my kids got out of diapers!


Celeta - you are correct. I just checked the BB GF bag and it is 27 percent.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I think Fromm is a great choice! Obi eats both grain-inclusive and grain-free varieties-- I just rotate each bag and sometimes even mix the different flavors. The grain-free choices he eats are the Salmon tunalini and Game Bird Recipe which are lower protein than the other GF flavors. When he eats the Grain-free, I usually add extra veggies as a topper. Is there a specific reason you wanted Bella to do Grain-Free? If she hasn't had any issues, I would recommend trying out a grain-inclusive variety as well


Marisa - no Bella has never had any issues. Grain free or raw is the required diet for all service dogs that are from the organization that Cooper is from so it has been the way I feed all my dogs. I like the differences I've seen since I was pretty much required to go grain free - less poop, less volume of poop, less smelly poop, good stable weight, and I can set a clock to when nature will call. That last one is essential. The call of nature is not acceptable during a trial. Lol.


----------

